# Ist Full HD noch zukunftstauglich?



## Aveloim (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich stecke in der wunderbaren Situation mir einen neuen Monitor zu leisten. Ich habe mir schon einige Exemplare angeschaut, darunter v.a. die Marken BenQ und Asus. Ich benötige den Monitor primär nur zum zocken und 
stehe damit eigentlich nur noch vor einer wichtigen Entscheidung, nämlich entweder FULL HD oder WQHD.

Ich habe schon viel gelesen und zwar, dass WQHD bei Spielen fast keine Rolle spielt, weil die wenigsten Spiele nur Full HD unterstützen. Jetzt meine Frage, die im Titel bereits vorhanden ist: Ist Full HD zukunftstauglich, d.h. wenn ich mich entscheiden sollte lediglich ein Monitor für eventuell weniger Geld zu erwerben mit Full HD habe ich Angst, dass er in wenigen Monaten/Wochen vielleicht überholt erscheint, weil der Standard dann auf WQHD ist bzw. die Spielehersteller sich entscheiden wir programmieren die Spiele jetzt auf WQHD. Dann hätte ich mit einem Monitor mit max. Full HD wenig gewonnen. 

Was denkt Ihr? Ihr könnt auch gerne ein paar Empfehlungen abgeben. Mein Lieblingsstück wäre der BenQXL2720Z. Allerdings ist der auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Markt mittlerweile. Andere Voraussetzungen, die für mich wichtig ist, dass er 120/144 Hz besitzt.

Gruß

Avel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2014)

So schnell wird Full HD nicht überholt sein. WQHD mag ja reizend sein aber dafür braucht man auch potente Hardware die sich nicht jeder mal eben leisten kann oder will


----------



## Atent123 (28. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du glaubst,dass Spiele nicht mehr als Full-HD unterstützen ist das ein ziemlicher Irrglaube selbst Spiele wie Warcraft 3 oder CS:S laufen mit 4k


----------



## facehugger (28. Oktober 2014)

Ist halt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Ansichtssache Mir persönlich wird Full-HD beim daddeln wohl noch recht lang ausreichen. Man(n) muss auch nicht immer auf jeden Zug aufspringen, der vorüberfährt... Ehe sich WQHD/4K-Monis am Markt wirklich durchsetzen, wird wohl noch ein ganzes Weilchen vergehen. 

Und wie der Doc schon vollkommen richtig sagte, für hohe Auflösungen benötigt man Graka-Power, die ordentlich Kohle kostet...

Gruß


----------



## azzih (28. Oktober 2014)

Naja die Konsolen schaffen meist nicht mal FullHD also wird sich wohl kaum ein Standart darüber etablieren. Natürlich bieten viele Spiele auch höhere Auflösungen an, aber zur Norm wird das die nächsten Jahre nicht werden. Mal ganz davon abgesehn das man halt auch die entsprechende Graka Power für 4k braucht. 

Was natürlich nett bei solchen Auflösungen ist, ist das man beim Arbeiten ein wesentlich schöneres und schärferes Bild hat. Gerade wenn der Monitor doch etwas größer ist sind höhere Auflösungen ne nette Sache. Ich hätte zum Beispiel gerne den neuen iMac mit 5k hier stehn


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Oktober 2014)

ich sags mal so...
ich zocke das meiste in 2560x1440... brauch ichs nein, aber in spielen die grafisch nicht sooo top sind (WoW, Max Payne3 usw) kann das whql doch deutlich was ausmachen... L4D2 sieht mit der auflösung sogar relativ aktuell aus xD... bis auf das es leicht kantig dann ist...
aber ansonsten muss ich sagen zocke ich auch nur in fHD... weils andere nicht lohnt...
nutze berigens auch nur n FHD bildschirm und habe die auflösung ber dne treiber eingestellt^^ weil ich finde die wqhl bildschirme sind nochnicht ganz ausgereift


----------



## Superwip (28. Oktober 2014)

Ist wird in absehbarer Zukunft möglich sein alle Spiele ohne gameplaytechnische Abstriche auf Full-HD zu zocken. Aber WQHD bietet dennoch ein wesentlich besseres Bild.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe Nein angeklickt, Weshalb??? Gamer wollen nun mal immer das beste und die grössten Monitore und höchsten Auflösungen. 

Im Office-Bereich wird es noch seeeehr lange dauern bis da nur schon Full HD ankommt, momentan nutzen immer noch viele Firmen sogar 4:3 Bildschirme.

Als nächstes kommt bei mir ein 21:9 Bildschirm rein wird zwar nur 25" aber bei meinem Geldbeutel werde ich mir wohl kaum was besseres leisten können und wollen, wenn er zu gross ist bringt er mir nichts.

Was ich an Grafikleistung brauche ist eine sehr gute Frage, aber das überlege wenn ich den Monitor kaufe.


----------



## BertB (28. Oktober 2014)

full hd wird noch länger standard sein, dafür sorgen schon die konsolen

ob man standard haben will, oder mehr, ist ne andere frage,

wqhd braucht aber auch nen dicken pc,
unter r9 290/gtx 780 würd ich es nicht kaufen

die 21:9 2560x1080 sind ne interessante alternative dazwischen,
ich mag es sehr, die meisten spiele laufen problemlos


----------



## buggs001 (28. Oktober 2014)

FullHD sehe ich so weit verbreitet, dass die kommenden Games noch viele Jahre diese Auflösung unterstützen werden.
Nicht zu vergessen sind die meisten Spiele ja Konsolenports die oft nicht einmal FullHD schaffen.
Wenn der Abstand zum Monitor passt und Du kein Problem mit der Pixelgröße hast, dann bleib am besten bei FullHD.

Wie die Vorredner schon schrieben, brauchst Du für höhere Auflösungen auch mehr Grafikpower.
Und sollte mal Leistung übrig sein, kannst Du zwecks gefühlter höherer Auflösung immer noch Downsampling betreiben.

Ich schaue auch gerade nach einem 27" Monitor mit flimmerfreier Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
Folgende habe ich in der Auswahl:
- BenQ XL2720Z
- Acer XB270Hb
- AOC G2770PQU
Wobei ich eher zum BenQ tendiere.


----------



## JackOnell (28. Oktober 2014)

Ohje  ich spiele noch in 1650x1050.....


----------



## BertB (28. Oktober 2014)

habe jetzt mal mit ja gestimmt, obwohl ich selbst kein full hd mehr will (höchstens mit drei monitoren http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/110215-bertb-albums-pcs-6341-picture714819-imag0239.html)


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (28. Oktober 2014)

Die Last-Gen hat den PC nicht davon abgehalten FullHD als Standard zu etablieren. Und die Current-Gen wird den PC nicht davon abhalten eine höhere Auflösung (sagen  wir mal z.B. WQHD) als Standard zu etablieren. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Und ich glaube nicht, dass es in ferner Zukunft sein wird ("in wenigen Monaten/Wochen" jedoch sicherlich nicht). Wenn ich ir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einen Monitor kaufen würde, wäre es ein WQHD-Monitor. Wahrscheinlich der Qnix QX2710.


----------



## BertB (28. Oktober 2014)

aber er frägt ja, ob auf mal full hd nicht mehr läuft bei neuen games, und den tag seh ich nicht so bald,
die alten üblichen auflösungen kann man ja auch alle noch einstellen, teilweise na klar komisch verzerrt


----------



## zerrocool88 (28. Oktober 2014)

Also ich denke auch das es ewig dauern wird bis FHD richtig abgelöst ist. Ich zb werde erst auf 4K umsteigen wenn es Leistung gibt die 4K mit 100fps plus auf den Moni zaubert.


----------



## addicTix (28. Oktober 2014)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch das es ewig dauern wird bis FHD richtig abgelöst ist. Ich zb werde erst auf 4K umsteigen wenn es Leistung gibt die 4K mit 100fps plus auf den Moni zaubert.


 
This.
Allerdings warte ich bis 2560x1440 mit 60-100 FPS auf max. settings und einer High-End Grafikkarte spielbar sind ( also das betrifft Spiele wie Battlefield, GTA 5 usw. und nicht z.B Counter-Strike )


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2014)

FHD wird lange nocht nicht abgelöst und WQHD wird niemals der Standard werden.
Und der PC hat FHD nicht am Markt durchgesetzt, das war das Fernsehen.
FHD wird in unbestimmter Zeit von UHD abgelöst.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde ebenfalls noch auf FHD setzen auch wenn WQHD reizend ist. 
Wenn dir FHD zu wenig ist kannst du ja downsampling betreiben was WQHD zwar nicht so hinzaubert wie auf einem WQHD Monitor aber trotzdem mehr als akzeptabel aussieht.
Und dank den Konsoleros wird das auch noch ne Weile so sein.


----------



## zerrocool88 (28. Oktober 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> This. Allerdings warte ich bis 2560x1440 mit 60-100 FPS auf max. settings und einer High-End Grafikkarte spielbar sind ( also das betrifft Spiele wie Battlefield, GTA 5 usw. und nicht z.B Counter-Strike )





Naja oder so wenn dann aber 2560x1440 mit Max Out einstellungen. Klar ist es jetzt schon mal ganz cool irgendwelche Spiele mit DS ein bisschen besser aussehen zu lassen. Ich wiederum setze auf fps. Wenn ich auf meinem 144hz Schirm bei zb BF unter 70-80 FPS bin bin ich unglücklich. Klar man kann mit einstellungen viel ändern aber auf sowas habe ich persönlich nicht groß Lust. 


Jeder ist da anders aber ich warte halt so lange bis die Sachen und Vorallem die power am Start es um es so zu zocken wie ich es gerne hätte.


----------



## Pyrypers (29. Oktober 2014)

Auch ich spiele "noch" auf Full-HD, mindestens so lange mein Samsung BX 2250 noch lebt (und das wird hoffentlich noch ewig sein  )

Ich möchte hier auch mal das Stichwort *Downsampling* in den Raum werfen


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2014)

Nur wirst du bei Downsampling nie die gleiche Qualität erreichen wie bei einer nativen Auflösung.


----------



## Aveloim (29. Oktober 2014)

Ersteinmal vielen lieben Dank an alle wortreichen Rückmeldungen. Ich dachte nicht, dass dieses Thema solch eine Begeisterung und solch ein Feedback hervorruft. Danke dafür.

Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, dass einige von 4K Werten schreiben im Zusammengang von WQHD. Bei WQHD handelt es sich doch um die Auflösung 2560 × 1440? 

Ich werde im weiteren noch auf einige Antworten von euch explizit eingehen wollen um meine Kaufentscheidung endgültig abzurunden.

Bis dahin danke für die unterschiedlichen Ansichten.

Gruß

Avel


----------



## Aveloim (29. Oktober 2014)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich sags mal so...
> ich zocke das meiste in 2560x1440... brauch ichs nein, aber in spielen die grafisch nicht sooo top sind (WoW, Max Payne3 usw) kann das whql doch deutlich was ausmachen... L4D2 sieht mit der auflösung sogar relativ aktuell aus xD... bis auf das es leicht kantig dann ist...
> aber ansonsten muss ich sagen zocke ich auch nur in fHD... weils andere nicht lohnt...
> nutze berigens auch nur n FHD bildschirm und habe die auflösung ber dne treiber eingestellt^^ weil ich finde die wqhl bildschirme sind nochnicht ganz ausgereift





Hi, kannst du deine Antworten ein wenig präzisieren. Du sagst du zockst auf 2560x1440 aber du brauchst es nicht. Ich zocke hauptsächlich RPGs und ein wenig Strategie. Wenn ich an die kommenden Titel denke, wie "Dragon Age Inqusition" oder "The Witcher 3" : Denkst du, dass es sich da lohnt auf 2560x1440 zu zocken bzw. ob der Unterschied sehr grafierend ist in der Darstellung. Hätte gern ein wow Effekt


----------



## BertB (29. Oktober 2014)

also ich schwör voll auf hohe auflösung,
zocke ebenfalls eher rpg, strategie, und halt noch mmorpg

grad witcher 3 wird aber brutal teuer werden/ne mords leistung brauchen, was hohe auflösung angeht,
dafür wirds aber vermutlich auch mit relativ niedrigen fps brauchbar sein,
war bei den bisherigen jedenfalls für meinen geschmack so der fall


----------



## Goyoma (29. Oktober 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ist halt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Ansichtssache Mir persönlich wird Full-HD beim daddeln wohl noch recht lang ausreichen. Man(n) muss auch nicht immer auf jeden Zug aufspringen, der vorüberfährt... Ehe sich WQHD/4K-Monis am Markt wirklich durchsetzen, wird wohl noch ein ganzes Weilchen vergehen.
> 
> Und wie der Doc schon vollkommen richtig sagte, für hohe Auflösungen benötigt man Graka-Power, die ordentlich Kohle kostet...
> 
> Gruß



Exakt meine Meinung.

Spiele sehen ja in FullHD noch super aus, finde ich jedenfalls.

WQHD oder gar 4K sind mir einfach zu teuer und zu schade in der Anschaffung.


----------



## Aveloim (30. Oktober 2014)

buggs001 schrieb:


> Ich schaue auch gerade nach einem 27" Monitor mit flimmerfreier Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
> Folgende habe ich in der Auswahl:
> - BenQ XL2720Z
> - Acer XB270Hb
> ...


 
Ja der BenQ ist bei mir auch die erste Wahl. Das einzige, dass mich stört und warum ich diesen Beitrag erstellt habe ist, dass er nur eine Full HD Auflösung besitzt. Hätte er WQHD würde ich ihn sofort kaufen.


----------



## Aveloim (30. Oktober 2014)

Nur zu Information:

Habe ein i5 Quad Core mit einer GTX Geforce 770. Ich glaube WQHD ist damit schon machbar. Falls nicht investiere ich halt noch in eine neue Graka 780er oder so. Das soll nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2014)

Du willst am liebsten WQHD mit 144Hz?
Dann kauf dir gleich 2xGTX 970 und dazu den Asus PG278Q.


----------



## Deathy93 (30. Oktober 2014)

Aveloim schrieb:


> Nur zu Information:
> 
> Habe ein i5 Quad Core mit einer GTX Geforce 770. Ich glaube WQHD ist damit schon machbar. Falls nicht investiere ich halt noch in eine neue Graka 780er oder so. Das soll nicht das Problem sein.


 
Ne 770 mit 2 GiB VRAM für WQHD?
Never!
Und wenn du dir ne neue Karte holst, dann bitte eine GTX 970.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. Oktober 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ne 770 mit 2 GiB VRAM für WQHD?
> Never!
> Und wenn du dir ne neue Karte holst, dann bitte eine GTX 970.


Gehen tut das schon. Ich hab nen jahrlang mit ner 6850 1 GB Vram und ner Uralt CPU auf WQHD gespielt


----------



## facehugger (30. Oktober 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Gehen tut das schon. Ich hab nen jahrlang mit ner 6850 1 GB Vram und ner Uralt CPU auf WQHD gespielt


Es kommt halt immer ganz drauf an, welche Games man daddelt und wie hoch die Anforderungen des einzelnen an die Bildquali/Anzahl der Frames sind. Manche sind da recht schmerzfrei...

Gruß


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. Oktober 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Es kommt halt immer ganz drauf an, welche Games man daddelt und wie hoch die Anforderungen des einzelnen an die Bildquali/Anzahl der Frames sind. Manche sind da recht schmerzfrei...
> 
> Gruß


Das ist ne andere Sache. Wer braucht schon mehr als 25fps in World of Tanks


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2014)

25fps?
Das ist dann doch eher ne bessere Diashow.


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. Oktober 2014)

Du willst nen 27 Zoll mit Full HD kaufen? Abhängig vom Sitzabstand wäre das keine gute Entschiedung. Bei großem Sitzabstand geht 1080p in Ordnung, da du den Unterschied nur schwer erkennen wirst. Bei geringerem Sitzabstand sind 1080p aber einfach zu wenig auf 27 Zoll.

Grundsätzlich bin ich gegen den 4K wahn, da erstens die Leistung nicht reicht und für mich sowieso der Spielspaß im Vordergrund steht. Man kanns halt immer übertreiben.

Aber bei nicht-ultra HD Monitoren gilt wie gesagt 24 Zoll = 1920x1080, 27 zoll = 2560x1440.

Grundsätzlich empfinde ich 1080p noch für längere Zeit als völlig ausreichend. Und auch "relativ" zukunftstauglich. Aber wenn es darum geht nen 27 Zöller zu kaufen, wäre es für mich die falsch Auflösung. Zu wenig Pixel für so eine Monitorgröße.


----------



## Aveloim (30. Oktober 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du willst am liebsten WQHD mit 144Hz?
> Dann kauf dir gleich 2xGTX 970 und dazu den Asus PG278Q.


 

Ja JoM79, so gut betucht bin ich dann auch nicht.  Aber ist der Asus Rogswift der einzige zur Zeit auf dem Markt mit WQHD und 144Hz?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ja ist er.


----------



## Aveloim (30. Oktober 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Du willst nen 27 Zoll mit Full HD kaufen? Abhängig vom Sitzabstand wäre das keine gute Entschiedung. Bei großem Sitzabstand geht 1080p in Ordnung, da du den Unterschied nur schwer erkennen wirst. Bei geringerem Sitzabstand sind 1080p aber einfach zu wenig auf 27 Zoll.
> 
> Grundsätzlich bin ich gegen den 4K wahn, da erstens die Leistung nicht reicht und für mich sowieso der Spielspaß im Vordergrund steht. Man kanns halt immer übertreiben.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Lieben Dank für diesen Beitrag. Der war sehr informativ und hilft mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ob es 1440p oder 1080p bei 27" sein sollten, da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.
Mir reicht z.B. 1080p.


----------



## Aveloim (30. Oktober 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ob es 1440p oder 1080p bei 27" sein sollten, da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.
> Mir reicht z.B. 1080p.


 
Was meinst du JoM79 worauf kommt es beim RPG zocken an, wenn du dir die neuen Titel nimmst wie "Dragon Age" oder "The Witcher 3"? Spielen da die Fps eine große Rolle bzw. besteht da ein großer Anspruch?

und . . . 

Warum sagst du, dass ich mir für den RogSwift 2xgtx 970 kaufen soll? Ist der Monitor bei einer Gtx 770 nicht auszuschöpfen oder was?


----------



## blackout24 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ist nicht so wie als würden irgendwann Spiele nicht mehr in 1080p laufen. Man kann auch heute bei Spielen noch 1024x768 einstellen. Ist halt nicht das was die höchste Bildqualität liefert.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2014)

Aveloim schrieb:


> Was meinst du JoM79 worauf kommt es beim RPG zocken an, wenn du dir die neuen Titel nimmst wie "Dragon Age" oder "The Witcher 3"? Spielen da die Fps eine große Rolle bzw. besteht da ein großer Anspruch?
> 
> und . . .
> 
> Warum sagst du, dass ich mir für den RogSwift 2xgtx 970 kaufen soll? Ist der Monitor bei einer Gtx 770 nicht auszuschöpfen oder was?


 
Für Rollenspiele würde ich eher nen IPS mit 60Hz und WQHD nehmen, da brauchst du einfach nicht so viele fps.
Und um WQHD mit 144Hz richtig zu nutzen, brauchst du schon ordentlich Leistung.
Da kommst du mit einer GTX 770 nicht weit.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke bis ca. 2020 ist man mit Full HD auf jeden Fall noch gut dabei.
Was für mich interessant wäre, ist ein Monitor mit 2560*1440/1600 und 120 Hz bei 24 - 27 Zoll, das gibt's aber momentan noch nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2014)

Und was ist mit dem Asus PG278Q?


----------



## Aveloim (31. Oktober 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für Rollenspiele würde ich eher nen IPS mit 60Hz und WQHD nehmen, da brauchst du einfach nicht so viele fps.
> Und um WQHD mit 144Hz richtig zu nutzen, brauchst du schon ordentlich Leistung.
> Da kommst du mit einer GTX 770 nicht weit.


 
Danke JoM79 das war für mich vielleicht schon Kaufentscheidend. Da komm ich an meinen gewünschten WQHD Monitor und stelle fest, dass ich die BenQ Speedmaschinen wie die XL-Reihe eigentlich gar nicht brauche, obwohl ich so gern einen BenQ hätte


----------



## Aveloim (31. Oktober 2014)

Noch eine letzte Frage JoM79: Glaubst du, dass die GTX 770 die WQHD Auflösung schafft? Ich meine auch bei den neueren Titeln. Habe gelesen, dass in Zukunft dem Grafikspeicher in Gegensatz zu früher mehr Bedeutung zukommt.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Aveloim schrieb:


> Noch eine letzte Frage JoM79: Glaubst du, dass die GTX 770 die WQHD Auflösung schafft? Ich meine auch bei den neueren Titeln. Habe gelesen, dass in Zukunft dem Grafikspeicher in Gegensatz zu früher mehr Bedeutung zukommt.



Nicht mit annehmbaren Frames,  das schafft sie ja jetzt schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Hartz4former (2. November 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich denke bis ca. 2020 ist man mit Full HD auf jeden Fall noch gut dabei.
> Was für mich interessant wäre, ist ein Monitor mit 2560*1440/1600 und 120 Hz bei 24 - 27 Zoll, das gibt's aber momentan noch nicht.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben.
Wie finder ihr eigentlich die option sich einen fernseher zu holen als zockermonitor?


----------



## BertB (2. November 2014)

die meisten fernseher haben einen fies hohen inputlag,
auf jeden fall genau informieren


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2014)

In jedem Fall ist ein TV nur dann sinnvoll wenn er aufgrund des hohen gewünschen Sitzabstands wesentlich größer als gängige PC Monitore sein muss. Wobei auch dann große Spezialdisplays eine gute Alternative sein können.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (2. November 2014)

Ich denke FullHD wird solange Standart bleiben bis es abgesehen von Spielen überhaupt Dinge gibt die 4K unterstützen(Stickwort Fernseher und Filme). Solange ist es ja noch nicht her, dass sich FHD bei Fernsehern und auch bei der breiten Masse an Bildschirmen durchgesetzt hat. Ich glaube es wird da ähnlich sein wie bei FHD. Es wird sich erst richtig bei Monitoren durchsetzen wenn es sich bei Fernsehern durchgesetzt hat, und das wird bestimmt noch etwas dauern. Wenn der erste Film in 4K rauskommt(auf einem noch unbekannten Medium) dann ist die Verbreitung von 4K denk ich absehbar. Die PC-Branche ist einfach nicht groß genug(oder nicht kaufkräftig genug) um einen solchen Wandel wirklich alleine voranzutreiben(die Zahl der "Normalen"-Verbraucher die einen FHD Fernseher haben ist um ein vielfaches höher als die Zahl der Leute die überhaupt spielen, und da sind Konsoleros schon mit eingerechnet[die ja teilweise noch nicht mal FHD erreicht haben ].). Selbst bei den Leuten hier im Forum(die ja bestimmt die oberen 5% der Gamer vertreten was Hardware angeht) ist 4K nur mäßig verbreitet. Ich selber, als Beispiel(!), habe erst seit ca. 2 Jahren einen FHD Fernseher + BlueRay Player, und erst seit ca. 1 Jahr einen FHD Monitor. Und mal ganz ehrlich, mir wäre es lieber wenn zukünftige Spiele gute Story und gutes Gameplay hätten statt überkrasse Grafik. Ich kann auch heute noch Spaß mit irgendwelchen Gameboy Color Spiele haben(war so das erste was ich an Spielen erlebt habe), obwohl die Grafik, an heutigem Standart gemessen, furchtbar ist.


----------



## Aveloim (2. November 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort dailydoseofgaming und danke für dein Statement zum Thema.


----------



## Hartz4former (3. November 2014)

Ich finde 3D Gaming viel interessanter als 4K oder sonstige Auflösungen.  *-*


----------



## Pyrypers (4. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur wirst du bei Downsampling nie die gleiche Qualität erreichen wie bei einer nativen Auflösung.



Stimmt, nur spart man einen Haufen Geld, wenn man auf 4k bzw WHQL verzichten kann.


----------

